

Doesn't a developer spend most time coding?  - rdcastro
http://blog.sacaluta.com/2012/10/doesnt-developer-spend-most-time-coding.html

======
noonespecial
Yesterday, I spent all morning and most of the afternoon reading code,
tangentially looking for a bug-ish behavior. At 3:30pm, I reached a moment of
clarity. I deleted one line and added another.

I did more yesterday than the entire previous week towards the goals of the
project.

I spent the day coding. I did very little _typing_.

------
thejteam
"Technical skills" at all of the jobs that I have had entail much more than
writing code. The key technical skills are mastery of the problem domain, not
the programming language.

